# Forever Flex-Soft No-Cut white foil issue



## 2hard2register (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I've been testing out the forever flex soft no cut papers (the 2 steps ones you print with a monochrome laserprinter).

I have a specific issue with the White foil in the final step of application to the shirt (marrying the A and B sheet is faultless). 

After pressing the design on the shirt for 30 seconds at the suggested 145 degrees C with high pressure and doing a _cold_ peel, the image doesn't transfer to the shirt completely. The peel is very difficult (have to pull really hard!) and some of the design sticks to the foil.

I don't have this issue with the other colors, strangely enough. I tried more pressure but that made the issue worse. Forever themselves are not very helpful.

Does anyone here have any suggestions? Should I use a higher temperature or a longer time?

Thanks!!


----------



## FOREVERCS (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey,

Sorry that you have had issues.

Could you please let me know where you are from & where you got the papers from?
A batch no might be useful too, so the guys in the lab can test the same batch as well.

Just send me a PN, when you dont want to post the info on a forum


----------



## 2hard2register (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I just sent you a message.




FOREVERCS said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry that you have had issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## gavner25 (Jun 2, 2017)

2hard2register said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I just sent you a message.


I have the same issue when using the Forever Laser Dark paper printing a white image only with no colour. Its very hard the peel the backing off and sometimes the transfer sticks to the backing. Full colour images are fine and flex soft white seems fine. I get my paper from www.digital-transfers.co.uk


----------



## marcelle (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the same problem with the white foil flex soft, is there any general solution?


----------



## pInk23 (Aug 22, 2017)

Okay I'm having the same damn problem with the white foils.... Did anyone figure out what was wrong and how to fix or have i bought into a faulty batch?


----------



## jonibishop (Jan 6, 2018)

I’m having the same issue with the White. Black works fine. Did anyone ever figure out a solution?


----------

